# Weekly Competition 2018-40



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U2 R' F2 R U' F2 R U R2 U2 
*2. *F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 
*3. *U' F R F' U' R U2 F2 R' U2 
*4. *F U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F U' 
*5. *U' F2 R' F R2 F R2 U' R2 

*3x3x3
1. *L' F2 B D2 R D2 F U' R' B L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 D2 F2 
*2. *D L2 U2 B2 D F2 U R2 U B2 D2 F U F D L' B' R' F' 
*3. *R2 B2 F2 R' B2 L U2 B2 L' U2 R2 B' D U' F R' B' L2 F 
*4. *L F2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R' B' F2 D' U' F' U2 F2 R' B D' 
*5. *F' U2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' U2 F R2 F' U' B' R U' F' U2 F' R' F' 

*4x4x4
1. *Uw L B R' B2 Fw' F' R2 B D' B' Fw2 D' L' U2 B2 F2 Uw2 U R' D2 U' B2 Fw2 F Rw2 Uw' L D' R2 F2 R F U2 L R U' B2 Fw F2
*2. *R' D2 Rw2 F2 R2 Uw2 U L2 Rw U' F L D2 Uw' L Rw' D F' L B2 F' L2 Rw' F' Rw2 Fw' R2 U' B2 F' L' R Uw2 R2 B' Uw B' F' L' Rw
*3. *B2 Rw' D L F L2 R F' L' R B' Fw Rw F' U' Fw F D2 Fw F' U' F' D2 R Fw' U R F2 L B Rw2 Uw2 U' B L' Rw R' D L2 R2
*4. *L2 D2 U B L2 Rw R2 U Fw Rw B2 Rw D' B2 L B2 L' U' B' U B L U B' F2 D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' R2 Uw Rw' R Uw Rw B' F2 D
*5. *F2 D U' B2 Uw' B Rw2 B R D' B' Fw2 Rw R' U2 B2 R' D B' Rw' Uw F R2 Uw L' R B2 Rw2 B2 R D' Fw' F2 L2 R' B2 D U F Uw

*5x5x5
1. *Lw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 B Uw2 B2 F2 Lw Rw' Fw F2 R' D Bw' L R' Fw' D' Uw' L' D' Dw Bw2 Uw L2 Uw' Lw2 R D2 Uw Lw Rw2 U L' F Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 D F D2 Uw2 L' Lw B2 Rw' R2 Uw' U2 B2 L' Lw' Rw2 Fw F' Uw U' L
*2. *Bw2 Lw' Fw2 F2 Rw D2 Dw Uw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 Uw' B' Bw2 Fw D2 F L' Rw' Uw Rw D R2 D2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 B2 D' Fw2 L2 Fw L' Bw F2 U Bw' U2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw L2 B' Bw Fw' R2 Uw' F' Dw2 Lw2 F2 L B' Fw2 F' D Dw Uw' B2
*3. *Uw2 R2 F Lw' Dw' R2 D L' Uw R2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 D' U' F2 R' Bw Dw' Fw Dw2 F Uw F U2 Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw Rw2 B' Bw2 D' Uw U R U Lw2 Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 Lw Rw' Dw2 F' U2 B Bw2 L' B2 Rw Bw' F D' Uw' U2 L' D' L2
*4. *Dw' B Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw F2 Lw' B F' U B Rw B' Fw2 L2 Lw2 D U' L2 Lw D Rw' R Uw2 Lw' Bw' L Rw' Dw' Lw2 U L2 Lw2 U' Lw Rw R' Dw2 Lw Fw2 F2 Rw Bw' F' D U F L' Lw B2 Dw' Rw' R F' Lw2 Dw' L' Rw2 R2
*5. *Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 F Dw Uw' U' F' Dw L' Lw2 Uw U Bw' Fw2 U B Uw' F D U R' D B' Bw Dw2 Rw' R' B' Lw' B' L Lw Fw2 Lw R' Dw U2 Rw F L F2 D B Fw' U2 B' U L Lw2 R' U2 Bw Dw' U' Bw R' D

*6x6x6
1. *B U' L D' 2L2 2F' 3U2 2R' 2D U2 F2 3R 3U' 2L' 3U U2 2R D 2F' U2 F2 2D L' 2B 3F 2U2 L 2L' F 2U' U2 2B2 R2 3F' 2L U2 2B' 2R R2 F 2U2 L2 D' 2D 3R R' 2D' 3U' 2U' B L 2R' F D' 2F F2 3R2 3U2 2L2 2B2 2L U 3R2 R 2U' 3R B' 3F' U2 3R'
*2. *B 2F' F 2R 2B 3F2 L' 3R' D 3U2 2B' 3R' D2 3U U2 3F2 3R 2B2 3F 2L B 2B 3R B2 L2 D2 2D' 2U2 3R2 2R2 R2 B 2D' 2F2 D 3F2 2F F2 L U 3R2 2D L' 2L' B 3F2 2L2 2D2 3F2 3R 2U R U2 2L2 2B' 2U' 2R' 2D' 3R2 2R R 2U' 2L 2B' F2 D2 3U2 B' 3R' 2R
*3. *L' B' F' 2L F D 2U' 3R2 2D2 L 2B F' 2R U' 2L' 2U2 2L' 3F2 2U L' U2 F2 3R' 2D2 2U2 2F' L F' 3U 2F R D 2L' 2F2 2L' 2R D 2U F2 3R' 2R' 3U2 R B 3F2 R2 3U' 3F2 F' U B 2F L2 R2 D U 2R2 D' 2L 2F L2 F2 2U' 3R2 3U2 2U2 B2 3R' F' 3U
*4. *U2 3R2 2B L R' 2U 3R' U2 2F R' 2B L2 2R 2B 2L2 B2 3U L2 U' 2B' 3R2 2B' 2F2 3R' U2 L' 2B' 3U' F D 2D 3U2 2L R2 D 3U2 L 2D 3U2 B2 3F2 F2 2L2 2B' 2D2 U2 F' 2U2 U2 L' 2L' 3R B2 3U2 2B' F R 2F' 2R' 2D L' 2U' B L B' 3F' U2 B' 3U' 2B2
*5. *3R2 D2 2R' 2B' 3U' 2U U' 2L2 2U2 B 2F' L2 2R' B2 R' 2U' 2R 2D R D' L' 3R2 U2 2L' 3R2 2R' R 2U 2L' 2F2 D2 F' 2L B' 2B2 U2 2R2 3F2 2F 3R2 3F 2D 2L' 2D' 2F' R 2U 2F2 D' 3U2 2R' D 3U U2 2R2 2B 2F' 2D' U 2B2 3F F' 2L 3F' 2L 3R' F2 R' D R

*7x7x7
1. *R' B2 R D' U 2B2 2L2 3R2 B' 3F U' 2R2 D' 2L' B' 2F 2U 2L' B 3U 2U' 2R2 3D 3U2 3L2 3B' L' 2R B D' 2F F' 3L' R B 3U U L2 3D2 3U2 3B2 3F2 L 3L' 3B 3L' 3D 3F' 3L2 3R 3U2 R2 2D 2U B 3D2 2B L' R 2F' 2U B2 D 3B' 2F R' B 3R' 3D L2 2U2 3F2 2L2 D' 2L' 3B2 2F2 3R' 3F 2R2 3D2 3U2 U 2B2 3D2 F2 R2 2U' B' 2B' 2R2 3B 3R2 3F 2F2 3L2 3U' 2U2 3R U2
*2. *D 3L2 2D 2R2 2B' F2 3R 2R' 2D' 3R D' 2L 2U2 U R' 2B 3F 3U2 F2 2L R U' 3R' D 2U 2R' 2B2 2U' 3B D 3F 2L' 2D2 3D2 2L2 3U 2R2 2B R' 2B2 3B D2 3D' 2R' R' F 3L' 3R2 3U2 3R2 B' 3F D' 2D 2B' 3U 2U 2L2 2R' 2U2 F2 3D' 2L' D2 3U2 3F 3D2 R2 2D2 2U 2L 3B' F 2R2 2D' B2 3B 3F' F' 2D' L2 D' 2U2 3B' 2F 2L2 D L2 2U' F2 D F' D L2 3L' 2D2 U 2F' D2 2U'
*3. *L2 2R' D B' 2R 3F 3L' 2R' R' 3D2 U2 F2 3U' 2B2 F' 3L2 2D 3U U' R' 3D B' 3B 3F' 2F' 3R D2 L 3R' 2R2 R' 2F 2D2 2F' R' 3B2 D2 3U' 3L2 B 3B2 U 2F' D' L 2L' 2F' 2L2 D2 2D' U2 2R' F2 D U2 2R F2 D 2L' B 3F' 2D 2U' B' 2B2 3F 2D B2 3D 2B' 3D' 3L 3R' 2R' D 2U 3L' 2B2 2L2 U 3L' F2 3D B' 3D' 3L 3D' 2L' 2B2 3U' B2 D B 3U2 2F U' B' 3R' U2 3R
*4. *F' 2R 2D 2U2 3B2 3F2 D2 3D2 3F 3L 2D' F2 2R2 2U' U 3R' B2 3L2 3R' 2R' 2F2 3L2 R2 3U' U2 2R2 R2 2D2 B2 2B2 3L' 2D 3B2 F' 3R' 3B' 3U2 2L' 3L' 2F' 2D2 3U2 2B' 3R' 3B' 2R 3F 2L2 2F F 2L2 3D' 3L 3R 2R' 2F2 D' 3F 2F' 3U' L2 3D' 3U 2U' U2 B2 F' R2 2F2 2L 2D 2U' 3F2 2U2 L' D2 3R2 2R 2B2 3D2 3L 3B2 3F 2D' 3U' B2 2U B2 3F' D2 U' B 3B' 3F 2D2 L2 2F 2L' 3L' R
*5. *2D2 3D 2U' 2B 3L' B U L B 2D L 2R' R2 U 2B D 2D2 3R 2U2 U2 3B2 D2 3D U' 3B 2L R' U B 3F 3D 3L2 R' F D2 2D' 3U' 3L2 U B' 2F2 2U2 2L 3D2 3L2 B 2L' 3D 3F 3U2 L' 2L' 2D' 3D 3U U 2L2 2R2 D2 3D' 2B' 2D2 B 2F2 F' D R' 3U 3L' 3D' 3F2 2L 3D2 R2 3U' L2 D' 2D2 L' 3U2 U2 3R2 2D2 2U 2L' F 3R 2D L2 3L R' 3F' 3L R B F2 2R 2D2 F2 3R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R' U2 F' R' F' R2 U F 
*2. *F2 R' F2 U F R' F R2 F' 
*3. *F U2 R' U F' R U F2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B2 D R2 D2 B F2 D R' B' D B' R' D' L D B R L B' F2 L Fw Uw
*2. *U F2 L2 B2 R2 U F' L B F2 R' B R2 F2 L2 B' U2 D' B L2 B Rw2 Uw'
*3. *D R' D' U2 F' D' L R D2 U B2 L2 D2 B L D' R' B2 U Rw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw F' R' D' Uw U' Rw2 B F2 L B' Rw' B U' Rw2 D' F U' B U F2 Rw' R2 F2 U' F U' B L2 Rw2 Fw' F2 U L2 Fw' D Uw' U2 Rw2 D
*2. *F' D Uw' Fw' D2 Uw' U L Rw' F L Rw2 R' B2 D B2 F D Fw' Uw U B Uw2 Fw2 R U' B2 F' R2 D U' L Uw U' Rw D2 Rw2 R Fw Rw
*3. *B' Fw2 L2 R B' Fw2 F D Rw2 R U L2 D' Uw' U' Fw2 Uw' L2 B F2 D2 Rw' D L2 D' R2 Fw' Uw2 B2 F Uw' F D U' B2 L Fw' U Fw U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B' D Dw2 Bw R' D Uw' Fw F2 Rw D2 L Bw L' Fw Lw2 Dw2 L2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw' R2 Uw Bw Lw2 Uw' U L' Rw2 B2 Lw' Fw2 F' D' Uw2 L2 D R' U2 Bw Fw' U2 Fw' F D Uw L Fw2 Uw' Bw Rw' D' B' Rw2 B2 Lw Dw' B'
*2. *L Lw B Lw' U Rw' Dw Uw Rw F R2 Dw' B Bw L' Bw' F2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' R2 Dw' Uw2 L F2 L Rw D' Uw' Rw' B' Dw B' Fw2 U L' Rw' Dw Lw D' Dw U Bw F' Uw Fw2 Lw B Uw' U F D2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' F' Lw2 F U
*3. *D2 Uw' U' Lw' Dw' B' Uw U2 B2 F' Dw Fw2 D2 Dw F U2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Uw' B2 Bw F2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 R2 Fw2 D Dw' U2 Bw Dw' U' L' B2 Lw B2 Lw U2 B2 R2 D Uw2 Rw U Bw2 Rw' D2 L' U' Lw' D' Dw Bw2 R Bw F2 R2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3R' 2B 2L2 2R2 B2 2F' 3U2 U L2 2R D2 U' L2 3U2 2U 3F2 2F2 2D2 B' 2F U2 2L D 3U' 2U 2L2 2B' L 2L2 3R 2B2 3F2 L2 B2 F2 3U2 L2 3F' D' U' 3R2 D2 L 2R' 2F2 3U' 3R' 2D' 3U' 2U B' 3R 2U B2 3U 2U' 2R2 2F' 2U B 2U2 2F 2R' B' 2L' 3R2 2F' R2 D 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2F 3U2 U' 3B2 2F 2L' 2R' D' 3B 2F' 3U' 2F' 3D 3R2 2U R2 B2 2F 3L2 R' 2D2 3L2 3D' 2U' 3L 2R2 2B' F' 2U' 2R2 2B' L2 2D 3U' U2 L' 2U 2B 2D' U' 3L' D' 2D' 3B2 F2 L2 2L2 2B2 3D F' U B 3D2 2R2 B' 2B 3B2 2L2 2D 2U2 2L' 3R' 2D' 3U 2R' F2 L R2 D2 3L D' B' 2B 2F2 R2 2F2 L2 3B2 3U' F2 3D' 2L' 2R 3F' R U2 2R' 3B' 2L2 2B2 3F2 2U2 2B 2R' D' 2D2 3U 3B 2L 3R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R B F2 D L2 B' L' B2 R' U' F' D' F' D2 U2 R' L D B2 F R2 Fw Uw
*2. *R2 L' B' D L2 R U2 F2 R2 B' U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D' U B2 L' U' Fw' Uw
*3. *F B' D2 U' R L' B' D2 U2 F R D B' L' D2 L U D' F Rw Uw'
*4. *R' F2 R B2 L U2 B' D2 F2 D L2 U2 F B' D R B U2 D Fw Uw2
*5. *B2 D' F' U L' B F D U L U F' R' F L U' D' R' U B' F Rw2 Uw'
*6. *D2 B2 L D' F' B L' D2 F R' B2 R' U2 L B R2 F2 B' D' F' Rw' Uw
*7. *B U D' F L' U2 L D B' U D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 L' Fw Uw
*8. *B2 L2 R' B' F D2 U2 L2 R' D2 R L2 U' F' L F U B' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*9. *D' L F2 B' D2 L2 U' R' B' D R D2 R' F B D R' B L' D Rw2 Uw'
*10. *D2 B L2 D B2 D' R L' F' L' U2 B F' R2 U2 R F2 U F' Uw
*11. *D L U B L' R2 F2 B D' L2 U' R F' D2 B D U2 L2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*12. *L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' D' L D' F2 U2 F2 B2 L B R U' R' D B' Rw' Uw2
*13. *R' L U B2 R2 U2 F U D' B' L F2 R' F L U' R2 F2 R2 B D' Fw Uw
*14. *B2 U' R' L' F L' B U' R2 D B F' U' L' F L F U2 D' B R2 Fw' Uw2
*15. *D2 U2 F' L B2 R' D2 B' D R' U2 B2 F2 R D B' D' R' B2 F2 D2 Fw Uw2
*16. *D2 U2 B' L B' L' B' F2 L2 U2 D F2 D' B R' U' B' F2 R2 D2 Rw
*17. *F L' B' L' B' F R B R' L' U F L2 D U2 B L' D2 F B' Rw2
*18. *L' B R B R2 F2 D R F2 R2 L D F2 L' F' L D2 L B F' D Fw'
*19. *B2 L U2 L U R2 L' D' L U D2 B R2 B' R2 L2 F U' R2 U' R Fw Uw2
*20. *B2 F2 D L' R' U' R' D2 B2 F U' F L B' D' F R F' L D 
*21. *B' L2 F R2 F B' U' D2 L2 F2 L2 U D2 F B' R2 F' U2 F2 R' D' Fw' Uw'
*22. *U' R' F' R' B F' U' R' F' D2 R2 L2 D R' U' F' B2 R L' Fw' Uw
*23. *L2 R' B' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' D' L R B2 F R B2 F R' B2 Rw Uw2
*24. *L B2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 L' R B' D' F' U2 D2 F2 L' D' F2 U' R2 B Rw' Uw2
*25. *D2 B2 U2 F B2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L B R2 L2 U B' Rw2 Uw'
*26. *D2 U R' U L R2 B' F U B D2 F2 B L' D2 B L2 U2 L' U Rw Uw'
*27. *B L' R2 U2 F' U2 D' R' U' D' R' D U L R' U2 D' L' B2 Rw' Uw'
*28. *R' F' R B2 F2 L D' B F' L U D L2 U R U D' B2 F2 U R' Fw Uw
*29. *U' D F2 L2 U' F U' R B' R' U2 R U' L' B2 F2 D L' U2 F Rw Uw2
*30. *F B R2 U' F L B' U' B2 R' L' F' U D' B2 U D2 B U2 B Rw2 Uw
*31. *D' R2 D F' R' B2 R' D L2 D' L B2 U2 R U' F B2 L U' B' U' Rw2
*32. *U' B R' U2 B' D2 L2 F' R' U2 R' F' L2 R' D' R F' U D2 R' Fw' Uw
*33. *L D2 L' U' F D F D2 B2 L U' B2 D2 L B2 D2 L B2 F2 R Fw Uw2
*34. *R U D' B D2 B L2 B R2 L' B' R' F U L R' U2 R' D L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*35. *D2 F R' F B L2 U R2 F L' U D' L F2 R L2 U' B' R' Fw' Uw'
*36. *F' D U' F2 D2 F2 B L2 B' D2 R F' D U B F L' U2 D' B Rw2 Uw2
*37. *F' R U' R' U D' L' D' R' B' R2 F2 B' L2 U' B F2 D' B' R F Rw Uw2
*38. *B2 L2 F D U' L' D B' D' U' F2 R' L2 B L' U D' B D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*39. *R U2 F U2 F2 D U' B' F L2 D B' F2 D' L2 D2 B F2 R Fw' Uw'
*40. *L2 B2 L2 R' D2 B R' F' R' F' U R2 D2 L B F' L2 R2 B' Rw' Uw
*41. *F2 U L2 B' R2 B R' F' L2 D2 L2 B' U2 D R2 F' B D U L' Fw Uw
*42. *D B2 L' B2 U' B2 U2 D' B' R2 U F L U F U' L' U B F' Rw Uw2
*43. *D U2 R2 D U2 B' R2 L F2 D2 B' F2 U2 R' B2 R2 F B R2 B' U' Fw' Uw2
*44. *R B' F' D U2 L2 D B L2 F B L B' U2 F2 L' B2 U L F2 
*45. *D2 B2 L' D2 B R D U2 F L2 B F' L F2 L2 R B' U' D' B' Rw2 Uw2
*46. *B2 D R2 L2 F2 D B2 L' R U2 B F L R' U2 F' B D2 B2 D L2 Fw' Uw
*47. *B2 L' D2 R' D' F' B L2 F2 L2 R' U2 R2 D' L U L D F Rw' Uw2
*48. *B' U' L' U' F B R B' D' U' R2 U R' L2 U R2 U' D' L' U Rw' Uw'
*49. *R F B' R B R2 F' R2 D' L F2 B' L F' L' B L F' D' Rw' Uw
*50. *F' B' U L' F L2 B2 D' B' U L U' D R' L D' F R2 B U2 Rw Uw'
*51. *B2 R D2 U2 L' U2 D L2 B L B2 U B2 L' U' R D' B R F Rw' Uw'
*52. *F R B2 U R' B' L' U2 F' U B D' F U' R2 D' L2 D L' F2 
*53. *L2 B F2 U B R F R B2 U' F B R2 L F' D B' L' F2 Rw Uw'
*54. *L2 B' F' R2 L' U2 L R U' L R2 U' D2 L2 D F2 D2 R U' L2 Fw Uw
*55. *F L U F2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D' U B2 D' U2 B2 R F B L' F2 D Rw Uw2
*56. *R' B' L' B R' L' U2 B2 R' L' B R2 D2 F D2 F' R' L2 U' L2 B' Rw Uw2
*57. *F2 R F B2 D' R' D F U2 D2 B2 R2 U' B' D2 R' F L' B2 Rw' Uw2
*58. *L D' B2 U F' B U' B R D B L' R2 F R2 B U F' R2 Fw' Uw'
*59. *D U' L U' F' U2 R F' D F2 U' R' L2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 L D2 Rw2 Uw2
*60. *D2 U F2 U' R U B2 R2 F2 U D B' R' F2 R' D2 U L D B' Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 F L2 R' F D' R2 U L R 
*2. *L D2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 L B2 D2 B' D' B D U2 B' R' U' R 
*3. *B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 F' D' R' U R' F R' D L U R2 
*4. *B D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B U2 L2 B2 D U2 B F2 L' U F2 L2 D' F 
*5. *B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 R' D' U2 B F2 R F' D' U' L' 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R' D B R2 D' B' R L' D2 B' L2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F 
*2. *L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 R' F U2 B2 R D' B' F D' L' F2 U' 
*3. *B2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F D' F2 D2 F' U2 R F' D' L 
*4. *F' U2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D' R' B2 F' L' D' R2 F2 L R F 
*5. *F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B2 R' F D' U2 R' F' L' D L2 F R 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 B2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 U' B L' U2 L2 B F D' L' F 
*2. *F L2 B L2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 F' L2 D F2 R B L2 R2 U' F' L2 U2 
*3. *L2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' B U L' B' D' B2 D2 R F2 
*4. *L F2 L' R2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R F' L F U' R2 D L' F2 R2 
*5. *R2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F L B L' F2 L' U' B' D' L 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R' U F L2 B' D' F R2 F U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F' U2 F R2 U2 F' U' R' U2 
*3. *D' L2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 B R B' F' D B2 R2 D' F' D 
*4. *L2 Uw' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' D' Uw' Rw' B2 F' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw' Fw2 Rw B2 L' Fw2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 F2 R Fw' D Uw B' D U F2 L' Uw Rw

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F2 U' R' U2 R U F2 R' U' 
*3. *B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 F D2 L F' L' D' R' B' R' U R U' 
*4. *Uw2 B2 U' Rw R' Fw' Uw R' Fw' F D2 Uw2 R D L' F2 L' U' R U2 B Fw Uw2 L' U2 Fw Rw U' Fw2 F' D' Rw Uw2 U Rw D B F' D' U2
*5. *Fw Uw2 U2 Bw2 L Rw D Uw Rw' Fw' Uw Rw B' D' R' U Rw2 Dw B' Fw D2 Rw Fw L Dw2 Uw' B2 Dw' Fw2 F D Lw2 Rw2 R' U' R U' Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 B Dw' Bw Dw' R2 Uw' L Rw' B' Bw' R' U B' Bw2 F2 L Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R F' R' F' U R2 F' R U2 
*3. *B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 D R' F' D2 U B U2 R' D' L R2 
*4. *Fw D' Fw' F2 Uw' Fw U' B' R' B2 F D Fw' D' Rw Fw' Rw2 B2 D B' Uw' L2 Rw' R2 U L Rw B Fw' L2 Rw' R' D' F' L2 Rw B' U B2 Rw2
*5. *Bw' Dw' U' B' Bw2 F' Lw' D2 Uw2 R2 B' F L' Rw2 B Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L' Fw' L Lw Uw U' Lw R2 B F2 D2 B D' Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 R' B L D2 Uw Fw2 F' Dw' L2 R2 Dw' U L2 Lw Fw2 R2 D2 L B2 D' Dw' Rw2 U
*6. *2B' 2R 3U' B2 D 2U' 3F 3R2 D F' 2U' B2 2L' U2 L2 3R 3F' 2R2 D L2 D R2 2D2 3U2 F' 2L2 3R 2R R2 3U2 R' F2 R' D' 2D' 2U2 2B2 L' 2L F2 2R' 3F' 2U2 3R R2 B 3F2 F2 R2 D' 2D2 3U B' 3R2 F 2L2 D L 3R2 R2 B 2B' D2 2D2 3U2 R2 D' 3U L2 R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U' F2 U R' F R U2 R2 
*3. *D2 F' U L' F D2 F' R' D' F' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D2 B 
*4. *U2 Fw' U2 Fw2 R' Fw' L2 Fw' D Uw' U Fw R' Uw R B Fw2 Rw' U2 B Uw Fw2 D' Uw' Rw2 F' L2 F' R' Fw' L' Uw2 B' L F' Rw R2 F Rw2 Fw'
*5. *B2 Bw' Dw Uw Rw Dw' F R' D' Dw2 Uw F2 U B Fw Rw Uw2 F D R2 B' Bw' Fw' F D' Lw' Uw F Lw' Rw Dw2 Rw R B D' Dw Uw Lw' Dw' F' L' R Bw2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 Rw' B' R Bw' L2 Rw2 R' F L2 Rw' U Lw2
*6. *2L2 2R2 B' 2L U' 2R 3U L U2 2L2 B U F 2R' B 2U L R' D2 2R' R' B2 2B' 3R' 2D' L2 R 3F' 2U2 2F2 3R R' 2F' F2 2U2 2B L' 2U 2L' 2R' R2 2U2 3R 2U2 U L 3U' F' 3R' 2B2 D' 2D2 U R U L2 3R' 2B2 D' 3U2 B 2L' 3U2 3F' 2R' B2 2F2 2D2 2B U'
*7. *2L 3R2 F2 3R2 U' R 3F' R' F 3R F2 2D2 2R D' 2D' 3U2 2L' R' 3B' 2L' 3R2 2R2 R2 B2 3L2 2D' 2R 3D2 2F2 3D' U L R 2U' F2 3L' 2R2 3B F2 3U 3L2 F 2U 3L2 3D2 3L2 2D2 L2 3D R2 2F' 2D' 3L 3U' 3B' 3D U 2L' 3R2 2D' 3F' 3R2 3D' 2F2 D' B' 3U' B 2B U' L 2D 2R' 2B2 F2 2D R' F2 U2 2L' 3L R2 2B 3L2 2F' 2D2 2B R' U2 L R 3D L2 2L' F2 2L' 3L' 2R2 2B2 3U2

*Clock
1. *UR4+ DR6+ DL4+ UL3- U3- R3- D2- L6+ ALL4- y2 U6+ R0+ D5- L2- ALL4- UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR5+ DR1+ DL2+ UL3+ U2+ R1- D4+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U5- R3+ D0+ L3- ALL5- UR DR DL UL 
*3. *UR0+ DR3- DL1+ UL4+ U2- R6+ D4- L6+ ALL5- y2 U4- R5- D5+ L2+ ALL3- UR DR DL 
*4. *UR0+ DR4- DL6+ UL2+ U1+ R6+ D4+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U3- R3- D4- L5+ ALL0+ DR 
*5. *UR3+ DR0+ DL4- UL6+ U4- R4+ D4+ L5+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R1+ D4+ L5+ ALL6+ DL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U B' L U' B L' R l r u' 
*2. *B' U L R L B U' L l' b u' 
*3. *U R' B' U' B' L R L r' b' u' 
*4. *L U R' U' R' L R' U r 
*5. *U R' L B R U' R L U' l' b u' 

*Square-1
1. *(3, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / 
*2. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, 3)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -3) / 
*5. *(1, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *B' L R' L' R' U L R U' B' U' 
*2. *U' R' L R' L' B U L R' B' U' 
*3. *U L' R' L' B U' B' R' B' U' 
*4. *R' L U' L R' B' U' B' R B' U' 
*5. *R U' B R U' B R' B' U B' U' 

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F U F2 U R2 U2 R' 
*3. *B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R B' L2 D2 R B L' B2 D2 U' 
*4. *R2 Fw Uw' B' U L' U' B' Rw' D' Uw' Fw' F Uw' L' Rw' F2 Rw2 U' Rw' Uw' F L' Rw D' F' D' U B Fw' Rw Uw' L F L F' L' Rw2 F2 U
*5. *Uw' Fw' Lw D F2 U2 B Bw' Fw' Lw Bw Fw' D2 B F2 D' Lw U Bw Lw U2 L2 Lw' F L Bw Uw Fw Dw' B2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Bw Lw' D2 Uw' Lw2 B' Uw' U2 Bw Rw' D' Uw Rw F D2 Lw2 F D Fw Uw' F' U' F' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 R2
*OH. *L2 F2 U2 F U' D F' R U2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F L2 B 
*Clock. *UR1+ DR2+ DL4- UL1+ U6+ R1+ D5+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R1- D6+ L5- ALL5- UR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' B' R' U B R' B' l' b' 
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 6) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 3) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *B L' B U' B' R' B U R' B' U'


----------



## pjk (Oct 2, 2018)

*4x4:* (48.31) 59.34 55.63 54.80 (1:00.98) 
Avg: 56.59

*5x5:* 1:28.63, 1:29.20, (1:25.09), 1:35.39, (1:36.10)
Avg: 1:31.07


----------



## Lux (Oct 2, 2018)

3x3- (17.54), (30.41), 27.30, 25.33+, 23.65
Ao5: 25.43

5x5- 2:58.51, 3:04.74, (2:55.78), (4:10.87), 3:07.90
Ao5: 3:03.72


----------



## Space (Oct 5, 2018)

2x2-7.271,4.811,6.548,6.997,6.970
Ao5-6.519


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 7, 2018)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 7, 2018)

2x2- 4:23 2:59 3:21 5:11 3:53
Yay!


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Oct 8, 2018)

2x2x2- (9.83), 8.67, 7.82, 8.25, (7.55) = 8.24

3x3x3- (24.00), 19.55, 20.23, 21.56, (18.60) = 20.45

4x4x4- (1:49.09), 1:20.71, 1:37.32, (1:09.69), 1:21.82 = 1:26.61

5x5x5- 3:30.34, 3:28.27, 3:06.36, (2:47.66), (3:37.09) = 3:21.66

6x6x6- (5:54.54), 6:30.19, 6:24.09, (7:05.01), 6:19.59 = 6:24.62

7x7x7- (11:22.31), 10:30.87, 11:13.03, (10:21.29), 11:08.60 = 10:57.50

3x3x3 One-handed- 59.96, (40.16), 1:03.01, (1:08.01), 54.55 = 59.17

2+3+4 Relay- 2:26.85

2+3+4+5 Relay- 6:13.61

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 14:26.16

2+2+4+5+6+7 Relay- 27:42.42

MegaMinx- 3:09.49, (3:33.69), 3:13.23, (2:56.46), 3:15.48 = 3:12.73


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 9, 2018)

6x6x6: (2:40.180), 2:51.817+, 2:51.606, (3:04.124), 2:57.574 = 2:53.67

Forgot to do this while it was still open, lol.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2018)

Results for week 40, congratulations to ichcubegern, Shadowjockey and cubeshepherd 

*2x2x2*(139)

 1.70 Christopher Lai
 1.73 MLGCubez
 1.80 asacuber
 1.88 hssandwich
 1.98 Sean Hartman
 2.19 1samko2345
 2.32 jancsi02
 2.35 thecubingwizard
 2.35 PlatonCuber
 2.40 lejitcuber
 2.42 DhruvA
 2.48 mihnea3000
 2.48 Kylegadj
 2.49 2017LAMB06
 2.54 Zeke Mackay
 2.56 OriginalUsername
 2.62 Ethan Horspool
 2.69 cubeshepherd
 2.72 The Cubinator
 2.73 Andrew_Rizo
 2.74 Magdamini
 2.76 Josh5271
 2.90 JoXCuber
 2.90 RobinCube
 2.98 Ontricus
 3.00 ichcubegern
 3.04 Jscuber
 3.05 cuberkid10
 3.12 rubiks coobs
 3.24 boroc226han
 3.25 EdubCubez
 3.27 tJardigradHe
 3.28 Luke Garrett
 3.28 Marcus Siu
 3.29 MrKuba600
 3.31 NathanaelCubes
 3.32 FastCubeMaster
 3.37 3x3x5
 3.37 Pyra42
 3.45 aaron paskow
 3.52 MCuber
 3.60 Mackenzie Dy
 3.66 Waffle Cuber
 3.73 hubingjushi
 3.77 [email protected]
 3.80 obelisk477
 3.80 Jonah Jarvis
 3.81 DGCubes
 3.85 Underwatercuber
 3.93 BandedCubing101
 3.94 miasponseller
 3.95 BradenTheMagician
 4.03 Zach Clark
 4.21 sigalig
 4.23 Neb
 4.24 Keenan Johnson
 4.28 trav1
 4.32 carsonjf8
 4.33 DumplingMaster
 4.36 tigermaxi
 4.39 TipsterTrickster
 4.40 PotatoesAreUs
 4.40 bennettstouder
 4.40 WorldoBlocks
 4.41 MartinN13
 4.43 Chris Van Der Brink
 4.45 yghklvn
 4.52 Shadowjockey
 4.53 Natanael
 4.58 AidanNoogie
 4.59 Turkey vld
 4.62 MattP98
 4.63 ARandomCuber
 4.64 whatshisbucket
 4.67 Toothcraver55
 4.70 frosty_cuber
 4.74 abunickabhi
 4.76 [email protected]
 4.78 Bogdan
 4.82 Glomnipotent
 4.86 austinruler
 4.86 Blizzard_Cubing
 4.87 Lennon Dorsey
 4.96 Axel Lönnstedt
 4.97 OJ Cubing
 4.97 begiuli65
 4.98 jackmaring
 5.07 Alpha cuber
 5.10 TigaJun
 5.11 swankfukinc
 5.17 Nicholas Kang
 5.22 T1_M0
 5.25 ican97
 5.28 GC1998
 5.35 Schmizee
 5.37 CornerCutter
 5.44 Awesomesaucer
 5.52 topppits
 5.54 sam596
 5.55 Brayden Adams
 5.59 KingCobble29
 5.66 xyzzy
 5.68 mrjames113083
 5.70 TasseRasse
 5.77 CuberCuber
 5.94 pga2002
 6.03 ganmanchan
 6.05 Ghost Cuber
 6.05 Dylan Swarts
 6.17 Lewis
 6.21 Tonehaven
 6.34 typo56
 6.34 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.51 SpartanSailor
 6.59 Aadil- ali
 6.62 speedcube.insta
 6.74 dnguyen2204
 6.76 V.Kochergin
 6.78 dschieses
 6.83 Space
 6.88 vilkkuti25
 7.17 Onitofu
 7.50 Mike Hughey
 7.61 Bubbagrub
 7.87 Statiic
 7.93 MusiCuber
 8.12 Marcceello
 8.25 Petri Krzywacki
 8.85 Billabob
 9.02 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.33 arbivara
 9.83 ryguy3305
 9.92 CubingisLife
 10.04 Jacck
 10.74 Codegod
 11.12 daan294
 11.87 alphastunz
 15.14 MatsBergsten
 15.22 UnknownCanvas
*3x3x3*(156)

 6.69 lejitcuber
 8.16 Luke Garrett
 8.56 Christopher Lai
 8.57 hssandwich
 8.64 Ethan Horspool
 8.69 cuberkid10
 8.84 MLGCubez
 8.87 Sean Hartman
 8.95 jancsi02
 9.05 Kylegadj
 9.07 Jonah Jarvis
 9.11 Jscuber
 9.32 OriginalUsername
 9.39 mihnea3000
 9.41 Zach Clark
 9.47 ichcubegern
 9.56 The Cubinator
 9.60 thecubingwizard
 9.78 DGCubes
 10.15 Andrew_Rizo
 10.15 DhruvA
 10.35 THowlett
 10.40 PlatonCuber
 10.42 Josh5271
 10.42 cubeshepherd
 10.42 WorldoBlocks
 10.52 Magdamini
 10.55 Marcus Siu
 10.60 BandedCubing101
 10.62 F0ggyB0y
 10.69 Zeke Mackay
 10.69 AidanNoogie
 10.80 [email protected]
 10.83 asacuber
 10.85 DumplingMaster
 10.87 tJardigradHe
 10.90 1samko2345
 10.94 Mackenzie Dy
 11.08 Shadowjockey
 11.17 boroc226han
 11.22 MrKuba600
 11.29 E-Cuber
 11.40 typo56
 11.45 Ontricus
 11.47 aaron paskow
 11.53 JoXCuber
 11.56 hubingjushi
 11.67 Pyra42
 11.70 Keenan Johnson
 11.74 miasponseller
 11.82 yghklvn
 11.91 BradenTheMagician
 11.93 Agguzi
 11.94 rubiks coobs
 12.00 sigalig
 12.22 obelisk477
 12.39 Glomnipotent
 12.42 ARandomCuber
 12.47 abunickabhi
 12.51 sam596
 12.54 2017LAMB06
 12.57 Neb
 12.61 Underwatercuber
 12.63 MCuber
 12.81 carsonjf8
 12.88 3x3x5
 12.97 ican97
 12.98 Nitheesh fmc
 13.01 Color Cuber
 13.10 C-srpnt423
 13.22 austinruler
 13.27 MattP98
 13.38 begiuli65
 13.60 NathanaelCubes
 13.71 OJ Cubing
 13.77 Chris Van Der Brink
 14.09 frosty_cuber
 14.13 RobinCube
 14.23 SpeedCubeReview
 14.23 Nicholas Kang
 14.38 trav1
 14.45 Turkey vld
 14.53 jackmaring
 14.60 T1_M0
 14.72 [email protected]
 14.84 ganmanchan
 14.86 tigermaxi
 14.86 whatshisbucket
 15.05 Bogdan
 15.17 pga2002
 15.23 MartinN13
 15.44 mrjames113083
 15.65 bennettstouder
 15.74 [email protected]
 15.77 PotatoesAreUs
 15.84 fun at the joy
 15.97 swankfukinc
 15.98 Toothcraver55
 16.02 audiophile121
 16.19 Tonehaven
 16.20 Tijn Ezendam
 16.22 Dylan Swarts
 16.25 KingCobble29
 16.31 Axel Lönnstedt
 16.32 Abhi
 16.41 20luky3
 16.56 Ghost Cuber
 16.57 topppits
 16.95 MusiCuber
 17.05 xyzzy
 17.24 Lennon Dorsey
 17.56 TigaJun
 17.83 Blizzard_Cubing
 17.98 EdubCubez
 18.02 Onitofu
 18.17 RUBIXTTAN
 18.21 Alpha cuber
 18.63 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.79 Natanael
 18.83 Awesomesaucer
 19.81 GC1998
 19.98 InlandEmpireCuber
 20.17 V.Kochergin
 20.45 Petri Krzywacki
 20.46 SpartanSailor
 20.49 Billabob
 20.66 vilkkuti25
 20.88 Lewis
 20.94 Smudged Cuber
 21.31 Statiic
 21.36 dnguyen2204
 21.50 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 21.66 georgeanderre
 23.14 Bubbagrub
 23.17 Schmizee
 23.68 Stavya
 23.75 CubingisLife
 23.76 Mike Hughey
 23.86 CraZZ CFOP
 24.10 CuberCuber
 24.34 One Wheel
 25.26 Brayden Adams
 25.35 Aadil- ali
 25.43 Lux
 25.54 ricey
 25.80 Marcceello
 27.88 daan294
 27.96 dschieses
 28.04 UnknownCanvas
 28.60 alphastunz
 28.66 ryguy3305
 31.68 Codegod
 32.43 Jacck
 34.13 The Cubing Potato
 45.10 MatsBergsten
 56.86 msansone43
*4x4x4*(98)

 30.85 cuberkid10
 31.05 lejitcuber
 33.00 Sean Hartman
 33.02 Ethan Horspool
 36.32 thecubingwizard
 37.27 jancsi02
 37.82 ichcubegern
 39.45 mihnea3000
 41.04 G2013
 41.58 typo56
 41.61 OriginalUsername
 41.66 Shadowjockey
 42.55 MrKuba600
 42.99 tJardigradHe
 43.54 Jscuber
 44.10 DhruvA
 44.64 Jonah Jarvis
 45.08 DGCubes
 45.77 MCuber
 46.84 JoXCuber
 46.91 Marcus Siu
 47.46 abunickabhi
 47.90 rubiks coobs
 48.05 BandedCubing101
 48.58 Keenan Johnson
 48.74 xyzzy
 49.02 WorldoBlocks
 49.73 BradenTheMagician
 50.22 Mackenzie Dy
 50.66 MattP98
 50.98 sigalig
 51.00 ican97
 51.78 Neb
 51.84 colegemuth
 52.43 OJ Cubing
 53.33 Ontricus
 53.38 begiuli65
 53.75 Christopher Lai
 53.96 mrjames113083
 54.55 3x3x5
 54.72 Chris Van Der Brink
 55.07 cubeshepherd
 55.21 Kylegadj
 55.33 C-srpnt423
 55.70 obelisk477
 56.59 pjk
 56.94 Turkey vld
 57.07 Glomnipotent
 57.24 Underwatercuber
 57.72 miasponseller
 58.53 [email protected]
 58.59 Abhi
 58.86 swankfukinc
 58.86 ARandomCuber
 59.19 elimescube
 59.66 sam596
 1:00.02 trav1
 1:00.16 tigermaxi
 1:01.19 aaron paskow
 1:01.89 Luke Garrett
 1:02.58 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:03.28 MusiCuber
 1:03.50 20luky3
 1:05.70 Nicholas Kang
 1:06.92 austinruler
 1:07.15 Bogdan
 1:07.22 topppits
 1:07.30 Dylan Swarts
 1:08.45 GC1998
 1:08.91 yghklvn
 1:09.86 carsonjf8
 1:10.25 georgeanderre
 1:12.24 audiophile121
 1:14.28 whatshisbucket
 1:18.56 Ghost Cuber
 1:19.23 bennettstouder
 1:19.29 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:20.37 Toothcraver55
 1:22.35 dnguyen2204
 1:22.92 vilkkuti25
 1:23.36 Alpha cuber
 1:24.00 Natanael
 1:24.07 Mike Hughey
 1:26.62 Petri Krzywacki
 1:37.43 KingCobble29
 1:42.95 Schmizee
 1:45.72 V.Kochergin
 1:49.69 UnknownCanvas
 2:00.54 Aadil- ali
 2:02.01 pga2002
 2:04.88 CubingisLife
 2:06.72 MatsBergsten
 2:11.55 dschieses
 2:11.60 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 2:12.22 Billabob
 2:12.38 Jacck
 2:24.07 Brayden Adams
 DNF boroc226han
*5x5x5*(73)

 57.73 lejitcuber
 59.57 Sean Hartman
 1:02.65 cuberkid10
 1:05.67 thecubingwizard
 1:07.52 jancsi02
 1:09.47 mihnea3000
 1:10.17 Ethan Horspool
 1:10.26 ichcubegern
 1:13.08 Shadowjockey
 1:15.16 WorldoBlocks
 1:15.49 Jscuber
 1:21.11 AidanNoogie
 1:23.37 abunickabhi
 1:23.57 Keroma12
 1:23.63 OriginalUsername
 1:24.28 Marcus Siu
 1:26.36 Jonah Jarvis
 1:27.43 JoXCuber
 1:27.95 sigalig
 1:28.36 typo56
 1:28.83 DGCubes
 1:30.64 MrKuba600
 1:31.07 pjk
 1:32.06 DhruvA
 1:37.50 cubeshepherd
 1:39.37 tJardigradHe
 1:39.49 Glomnipotent
 1:40.51 mrjames113083
 1:42.58 Keenan Johnson
 1:43.86 begiuli65
 1:44.50 MCuber
 1:45.53 obelisk477
 1:46.47 MattP98
 1:47.28 OJ Cubing
 1:49.05 trav1
 1:49.87 sam596
 1:50.01 Neb
 1:56.17 swankfukinc
 1:57.85 Mackenzie Dy
 1:59.45 aaron paskow
 2:01.92 ican97
 2:03.49 Dylan Swarts
 2:07.79 Bogdan
 2:09.55 1samko2345
 2:10.43 DumplingMaster
 2:12.60 yghklvn
 2:13.11 carsonjf8
 2:14.64 Ontricus
 2:17.81 whatshisbucket
 2:21.24 austinruler
 2:22.21 vilkkuti25
 2:29.37 topppits
 2:33.70 Mike Hughey
 2:36.63 Natanael
 2:40.81 Abhi
 2:41.38 Alpha cuber
 2:46.61 Toothcraver55
 2:47.24 bennettstouder
 2:49.74 SpartanSailor
 2:52.89 tigermaxi
 2:56.19 [email protected]
 2:56.87 GC1998
 3:01.64 Axel Lönnstedt
 3:03.72 Lux
 3:09.87 Jacck
 3:21.66 Petri Krzywacki
 3:44.77 pga2002
 3:57.17 MatsBergsten
 4:01.10 UnknownCanvas
 4:06.55 Blizzard_Cubing
 4:39.86 dschieses
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF dnguyen2204
*6x6x6*(35)

 1:48.77 lejitcuber
 2:08.02 thecubingwizard
 2:10.69 ichcubegern
 2:13.40 Shadowjockey
 2:13.61 mihnea3000
 2:38.00 Ethan Horspool
 2:42.36 Jscuber
 2:46.54 MrKuba600
 2:49.14 OriginalUsername
 2:53.32 DhruvA
 2:53.66 xyzzy
 2:57.86 sigalig
 3:02.05 JoXCuber
 3:08.21 Neb
 3:14.07 Jonah Jarvis
 3:19.35 obelisk477
 3:22.56 mrjames113083
 3:24.07 Keenan Johnson
 3:28.63 cubeshepherd
 3:38.54 trav1
 3:41.17 swankfukinc
 3:45.79 Glomnipotent
 3:57.21 OJ Cubing
 4:09.60 Dylan Swarts
 4:19.45 Mike Hughey
 4:41.66 sam596
 5:12.78 Jacck
 5:24.18 Natanael
 6:24.62 Petri Krzywacki
 6:29.11 Axel Lönnstedt
 6:35.66 [email protected]
 7:09.68 MatsBergsten
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF SpartanSailor
*7x7x7*(29)

 2:56.97 Wilhelm
 2:58.12 ichcubegern
 3:06.76 Shadowjockey
 3:19.45 thecubingwizard
 3:24.80 mihnea3000
 3:38.72 jancsi02
 3:53.49 AidanNoogie
 3:55.15 Jscuber
 3:55.93 Keroma12
 3:59.69 OriginalUsername
 4:05.72 DGCubes
 4:25.72 JoXCuber
 4:38.11 Neb
 5:04.06 Keenan Johnson
 5:21.97 swankfukinc
 5:30.24 OJ Cubing
 5:36.70 cubeshepherd
 5:40.49 obelisk477
 5:41.87 trav1
 5:48.36 Dylan Swarts
 6:19.02 Mike Hughey
 6:54.42 One Wheel
 7:48.35 Jacck
 10:16.42 InlandEmpireCuber
 10:57.50 Petri Krzywacki
 11:30.17 MatsBergsten
 13:10.74 UnknownCanvas
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF SpartanSailor
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)

 1.78 rubiks coobs
 2.35 Christopher Lai
 3.47 asacuber
 5.85 Sean Hartman
 6.19 Statiic
 6.73 3x3x5
 7.10 Andrew_Rizo
 8.94 OriginalUsername
 9.60 cubeshepherd
 9.63 Magdamini
 11.08 MLGCubez
 11.60 EdubCubez
 12.84 abunickabhi
 13.47 G2013
 13.48 The Cubinator
 13.98 OJ Cubing
 15.85 ichcubegern
 15.96 ican97
 16.48 Mike Hughey
 17.53 CuberCuber
 18.13 Luke Garrett
 18.16 Ontricus
 19.20 typo56
 19.87 JoXCuber
 20.23 NathanaelCubes
 20.56 Shadowjockey
 20.77 MartinN13
 26.65 MattP98
 32.75 MatsBergsten
 33.79 Jonah Jarvis
 34.04 Keenan Johnson
 39.79 Deri Nata Wijaya
 40.75 Bogdan
 46.43 Natanael
 47.40 Blizzard_Cubing
 47.86 GC1998
 47.93 whatshisbucket
 48.05 SpartanSailor
 48.66 Bubbagrub
 53.25 Glomnipotent
 59.12 Alpha cuber
 1:17.19 Jacck
 1:22.19 MCuber
 1:25.54 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:49.99 arbivara
 2:59.22 mihnea3000
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF austinruler
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF BradenTheMagician
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(38)

 26.07 sigalig
 26.84 Andrew_Rizo
 32.35 ican97
 40.42 abunickabhi
 54.03 Nitheesh fmc
 1:03.36 Keenan Johnson
 1:08.05 BandedCubing101
 1:08.85 Sean Hartman
 1:13.53 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:17.07 cubeshepherd
 1:21.35 Glomnipotent
 1:22.51 MatsBergsten
 1:23.99 Mike Hughey
 1:30.63 Ontricus
 1:34.98 MattP98
 1:43.62 Shadowjockey
 1:47.12 elimescube
 1:47.70 Tijn Ezendam
 1:49.11 NathanaelCubes
 1:50.90 topppits
 1:54.13 ichcubegern
 2:00.49 BradenTheMagician
 2:14.73 Kylegadj
 2:23.44 dnguyen2204
 2:34.31 Jacck
 2:53.79 mihnea3000
 3:23.20 SpartanSailor
 3:27.36 whatshisbucket
 3:27.76 trav1
 3:41.36 Bogdan
 5:06.78 Christopher Lai
 6:28.88 Axel Lönnstedt
 6:47.56 Blizzard_Cubing
 DNF dschieses
 DNF typo56
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
 DNF daniel lin
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)

 3:04.00 abunickabhi
 3:21.22 OJ Cubing
 3:56.89 Andrew_Rizo
 5:24.90 typo56
 6:06.22 MatsBergsten
 6:47.36 Mike Hughey
 7:52.43 FastCubeMaster
 9:35.20 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10:10.11 Jacck
 11:12.29 elimescube
 28:41.49 topppits
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF ican97
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)

 3:53.24 sigalig
 12:58.62 Mike Hughey
 13:33.32 MatsBergsten
 13:37.61 typo56
 18:00.72 Jacck
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF elimescube
 DNF ican97
 DNF Keenan Johnson
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 22:59.76 Mike Hughey
 34:03.11 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)

 38/39 44:25 AdrianD
 19/21 60:00 typo56
 12/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
 12/17 59:05 Deri Nata Wijaya
 4/4 17:07 MatsBergsten
 5/6 38:25 Jacck
 3/3 2:53 abunickabhi
 6/10 59:24 cubeshepherd
 9/17 57:50 Keroma12
 1/2 1:25 Andrew_Rizo
 0/2 9:30 dnguyen2204
*3x3x3 one-handed*(100)

 15.13 ichcubegern
 15.37 hssandwich
 15.38 Sean Hartman
 15.57 2017LAMB06
 15.87 mihnea3000
 16.40 jancsi02
 16.49 Nitheesh fmc
 16.53 thecubingwizard
 16.55 Luke Garrett
 16.80 WorldoBlocks
 16.82 Kylegadj
 16.91 lejitcuber
 17.32 OriginalUsername
 17.83 Jscuber
 18.63 Zeke Mackay
 18.69 abunickabhi
 18.76 AidanNoogie
 18.92 typo56
 19.18 BradenTheMagician
 19.52 MLGCubez
 19.63 PlatonCuber
 19.93 Christopher Lai
 20.18 tJardigradHe
 20.23 JoXCuber
 20.33 Marcus Siu
 20.42 Glomnipotent
 20.80 F0ggyB0y
 20.82 Andrew_Rizo
 21.04 DhruvA
 21.29 ARandomCuber
 21.42 xyzzy
 21.75 MrKuba600
 21.81 Shadowjockey
 21.98 DGCubes
 22.09 cubeshepherd
 22.45 DumplingMaster
 22.57 NathanaelCubes
 23.06 Ontricus
 23.29 MCuber
 23.70 aaron paskow
 23.83 Mackenzie Dy
 23.84 MattP98
 24.62 Jonah Jarvis
 25.25 begiuli65
 25.28 yghklvn
 25.63 boroc226han
 27.02 Underwatercuber
 27.04 Keenan Johnson
 27.06 Nicholas Kang
 27.71 sigalig
 28.75 Bogdan
 28.93 Neb
 29.03 T1_M0
 29.32 carsonjf8
 29.62 MusiCuber
 29.64 3x3x5
 29.89 mrjames113083
 30.55 tigermaxi
 31.94 MartinN13
 32.20 swankfukinc
 32.30 SpeedCubeReview
 32.48 KingCobble29
 32.52 Chris Van Der Brink
 32.67 Awesomesaucer
 32.83 OJ Cubing
 33.09 rubiks coobs
 34.37 Toothcraver55
 34.44 Natanael
 34.52 sam596
 35.17 obelisk477
 37.22 Ghost Cuber
 38.25 miasponseller
 38.37 Axel Lönnstedt
 39.02 [email protected]
 39.33 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 39.54 Alpha cuber
 39.68 fun at the joy
 39.96 V.Kochergin
 40.00 pga2002
 40.37 austinruler
 40.94 Dylan Swarts
 41.09 Mike Hughey
 41.49 bennettstouder
 42.19 InlandEmpireCuber
 43.41 TigaJun
 44.02 Onitofu
 50.29 CraZZ CFOP
 51.73 GC1998
 53.36 Blizzard_Cubing
 54.28 Schmizee
 59.17 Petri Krzywacki
 1:00.38 Jacck
 1:06.53 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:07.83 SpartanSailor
 1:09.99 Brayden Adams
 1:12.38 whatshisbucket
 1:17.86 CuberCuber
 1:49.08 ryguy3305
 DNF EdubCubez
 DNF CubingisLife
*3x3x3 With feet*(18)

 30.11 MLGCubez
 42.67 DhruvA
 43.82 Luke Garrett
 48.37 WorldoBlocks
 51.25 JoXCuber
 56.39 tJardigradHe
 59.72 Shadowjockey
 1:01.25 OriginalUsername
 1:06.57 BradenTheMagician
 1:16.82 cubeshepherd
 1:30.53 ichcubegern
 1:41.82 Alpha cuber
 1:50.25 mihnea3000
 1:53.03 aaron paskow
 2:02.35 abunickabhi
 2:57.63 Mike Hughey
 2:59.48 Jacck
 DNF Axel Lönnstedt
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)

 31.89 ichcubegern
 46.42 cubeshepherd
 53.66 abunickabhi
 57.03 Shadowjockey
 1:10.41 JoXCuber
 1:11.17 Ontricus
 1:16.89 Mike Hughey
 1:20.58 Bogdan
 1:22.20 Jonah Jarvis
 1:22.58 MLGCubez
 1:22.77 carsonjf8
 1:50.62 Christopher Lai
 1:57.96 F0ggyB0y
 1:58.89 Jacck
 2:26.25 [email protected]
 2:52.48 tJardigradHe
 4:52.36 Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)

 26 Bogdan
 30 Shadowjockey
 32 Bubbagrub
 32 Jacck
 32 h2f
 35 Mike Hughey
 41 ichcubegern
 43 MCuber
 58 Schmizee
 59 CuberCuber
 61 abunickabhi
 DNF PlatonCuber
 DNF [email protected]
*2-3-4 Relay*(63)

 44.50 mihnea3000
 48.18 cuberkid10
 49.40 Ethan Horspool
 52.28 Christopher Lai
 52.52 Jscuber
 55.32 DGCubes
 55.96 Jonah Jarvis
 58.82 OriginalUsername
 1:00.32 DhruvA
 1:00.83 ichcubegern
 1:01.02 MCuber
 1:02.20 typo56
 1:02.69 jancsi02
 1:03.24 tJardigradHe
 1:04.03 JoXCuber
 1:04.11 WorldoBlocks
 1:04.15 Shadowjockey
 1:06.97 Ontricus
 1:07.61 cubeshepherd
 1:08.10 Zach Clark
 1:08.43 Neb
 1:09.90 xyzzy
 1:12.22 abunickabhi
 1:12.53 begiuli65
 1:15.18 obelisk477
 1:15.63 aaron paskow
 1:17.06 swankfukinc
 1:17.15 rubiks coobs
 1:17.52 MattP98
 1:18.95 BradenTheMagician
 1:19.83 miasponseller
 1:21.61 [email protected]
 1:22.90 3x3x5
 1:24.76 sam596
 1:26.53 OJ Cubing
 1:27.35 Dylan Swarts
 1:28.50 bennettstouder
 1:28.97 mrjames113083
 1:30.79 20luky3
 1:31.67 tigermaxi
 1:32.36 whatshisbucket
 1:32.91 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:33.49 NathanaelCubes
 1:33.55 Nicholas Kang
 1:36.97 carsonjf8
 1:44.12 Bogdan
 1:44.32 Natanael
 1:47.72 Toothcraver55
 1:49.64 GC1998
 1:50.79 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:53.03 KingCobble29
 1:53.17 Alpha cuber
 1:56.41 Lewis
 1:58.07 vilkkuti25
 2:05.06 Mike Hughey
 2:11.24 dnguyen2204
 2:14.22 Jacck
 2:14.28 pga2002
 2:26.85 Petri Krzywacki
 2:34.28 Billabob
 2:34.87 Brayden Adams
 2:50.20 Schmizee
 3:07.42 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(43)

 1:56.02 cuberkid10
 1:56.74 Shadowjockey
 2:04.56 ichcubegern
 2:06.45 Ethan Horspool
 2:16.78 mihnea3000
 2:21.12 Jonah Jarvis
 2:21.92 OriginalUsername
 2:26.11 WorldoBlocks
 2:26.16 JoXCuber
 2:27.17 abunickabhi
 2:29.10 typo56
 2:31.29 tJardigradHe
 2:32.10 DGCubes
 2:37.04 DhruvA
 2:40.77 MCuber
 2:48.74 OJ Cubing
 2:55.99 xyzzy
 3:06.87 obelisk477
 3:08.38 begiuli65
 3:10.39 cubeshepherd
 3:13.62 aaron paskow
 3:13.79 Neb
 3:14.43 Dylan Swarts
 3:27.44 rubiks coobs
 3:29.06 sam596
 3:32.67 swankfukinc
 3:43.85 carsonjf8
 3:55.80 Bogdan
 3:57.36 bennettstouder
 4:16.04 Mike Hughey
 4:23.27 Natanael
 4:23.41 whatshisbucket
 4:24.64 Lewis
 4:28.38 [email protected]
 4:36.70 Alpha cuber
 4:43.16 Axel Lönnstedt
 4:50.69 GC1998
 5:03.55 tigermaxi
 5:22.79 Billabob
 5:47.23 Jacck
 6:13.61 Petri Krzywacki
 7:27.84 MatsBergsten
 7:41.74 KingCobble29
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(25)

 4:19.94 ichcubegern
 4:22.94 Shadowjockey
 5:07.69 WorldoBlocks
 5:11.21 JoXCuber
 5:19.95 Ethan Horspool
 5:22.25 OriginalUsername
 5:46.06 xyzzy
 5:52.07 Jonah Jarvis
 5:59.01 abunickabhi
 6:07.64 cubeshepherd
 6:19.68 begiuli65
 6:20.96 swankfukinc
 6:29.99 tJardigradHe
 6:36.02 OJ Cubing
 6:37.27 sam596
 7:22.01 Dylan Swarts
 8:32.79 Mike Hughey
 8:47.66 Natanael
 9:32.36 Lewis
 9:34.76 Alpha cuber
 9:41.03 Axel Lönnstedt
 9:56.94 [email protected]
 10:45.58 Billabob
 11:22.31 Jacck
 14:26.16 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)

 7:24.95 ichcubegern
 8:07.90 Shadowjockey
 9:31.65 OriginalUsername
 10:04.74 JoXCuber
 10:21.23 xyzzy
 10:29.85 Ethan Horspool
 10:33.14 WorldoBlocks
 11:21.70 OJ Cubing
 11:47.04 cubeshepherd
 12:49.90 BradenTheMagician
 12:50.76 swankfukinc
 13:57.31 Dylan Swarts
 14:17.66 begiuli65
 15:07.17 Mike Hughey
 18:57.75 Jacck
 21:05.09 InlandEmpireCuber
 21:16.00 Axel Lönnstedt
*Clock*(39)

 6.12 Underwatercuber
 6.56 ARandomCuber
 6.84 [email protected]
 6.98 sam596
 7.07 TipsterTrickster
 7.50 MartinN13
 8.02 Sean Hartman
 8.14 MLGCubez
 8.23 MattP98
 8.26 hubingjushi
 8.37 cubeshepherd
 8.86 typo56
 9.07 MCuber
 9.15 oliviervlcube
 10.07 hssandwich
 10.36 T1_M0
 10.39 DGCubes
 10.74 Keenan Johnson
 11.71 trav1
 11.73 PotatoesAreUs
 12.41 Shadowjockey
 12.65 OJ Cubing
 13.34 mihnea3000
 14.11 RyuKagamine
 14.30 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.56 Ghost Cuber
 14.94 OriginalUsername
 15.42 ichcubegern
 16.71 Luke Garrett
 16.87 tJardigradHe
 18.87 Turkey vld
 19.46 Mike Hughey
 19.65 WorldoBlocks
 21.52 swankfukinc
 23.53 Jacck
 25.48 topppits
 29.10 Alpha cuber
 29.64 [email protected]
 31.84 GC1998
*Megaminx*(44)

 51.62 thecubingwizard
 53.36 AidanNoogie
 57.47 miasponseller
 58.12 Sean Hartman
 59.98 DGCubes
 1:10.24 Shadowjockey
 1:15.06 ichcubegern
 1:15.94 jancsi02
 1:16.61 WorldoBlocks
 1:16.83 JoXCuber
 1:17.58 whatshisbucket
 1:18.65 MrKuba600
 1:18.80 typo56
 1:20.22 mihnea3000
 1:21.72 OriginalUsername
 1:23.49 F0ggyB0y
 1:25.52 MCuber
 1:30.38 cubeshepherd
 1:30.51 trav1
 1:33.39 begiuli65
 1:35.22 Christopher Lai
 1:36.19 Mackenzie Dy
 1:41.70 swankfukinc
 1:45.91 Neb
 1:47.04 [email protected]
 1:47.52 MattP98
 1:47.84 audiophile121
 1:48.65 DumplingMaster
 1:50.49 Jonah Jarvis
 1:52.20 BradenTheMagician
 1:53.71 carsonjf8
 2:01.13 Glomnipotent
 2:08.40 mrjames113083
 2:08.97 Bogdan
 2:14.30 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:23.81 Alpha cuber
 2:26.54 Billabob
 2:28.93 sam596
 2:42.80 V.Kochergin
 2:46.17 Natanael
 2:48.76 Mike Hughey
 3:12.73 Petri Krzywacki
 3:34.02 Jacck
 DNF rubiks coobs
*Pyraminx*(93)

 2.58 The Cubinator
 2.82 tJardigradHe
 2.84 Ghost Cuber
 3.09 aaron paskow
 3.21 lejitcuber
 3.29 oliviervlcube
 3.31 Pyra42
 3.32 MLGCubez
 3.45 Chris Van Der Brink
 3.48 MrKuba600
 3.52 RobinCube
 3.70 Magdamini
 3.88 cubeshepherd
 3.90 T1_M0
 3.94 Sean Hartman
 3.94 CornerCutter
 3.99 Ontricus
 4.01 DGCubes
 4.15 thecubingwizard
 4.17 THowlett
 4.47 ganmanchan
 4.48 mihnea3000
 4.57 Abhi
 4.60 WorldoBlocks
 4.71 1samko2345
 4.87 typo56
 4.87 Marcus Siu
 5.00 BradenTheMagician
 5.01 frosty_cuber
 5.10 [email protected]
 5.10 Shadowjockey
 5.11 MCuber
 5.23 UnknownCanvas
 5.55 cuberkid10
 5.63 jancsi02
 5.69 PlatonCuber
 5.70 KingCobble29
 5.71 JoXCuber
 5.94 Luke Garrett
 6.02 3x3x5
 6.12 Keenan Johnson
 6.19 [email protected]
 6.23 OriginalUsername
 6.34 bennettstouder
 6.35 NathanaelCubes
 6.56 ichcubegern
 6.72 Andrew_Rizo
 6.74 trav1
 6.79 Neb
 6.87 MartinN13
 7.02 mrjames113083
 7.12 Zeke Mackay
 7.20 MattP98
 7.33 begiuli65
 7.34 tigermaxi
 7.36 boroc226han
 7.39 [email protected]
 7.45 Axel Lönnstedt
 7.56 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.86 rubiks coobs
 8.12 Christopher Lai
 8.24 carsonjf8
 8.53 Lewis
 8.57 ARandomCuber
 8.67 Alpha cuber
 8.99 Brayden Adams
 9.39 Toothcraver55
 9.68 Bogdan
 9.96 abunickabhi
 10.25 swankfukinc
 10.41 Natanael
 10.69 sigalig
 11.22 vilkkuti25
 11.29 pga2002
 12.05 miasponseller
 12.19 OJ Cubing
 12.72 Dylan Swarts
 13.34 Jacck
 13.45 Mike Hughey
 13.47 F0ggyB0y
 13.85 Schmizee
 13.97 dschieses
 14.39 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 14.41 V.Kochergin
 14.54 MusiCuber
 14.72 Blizzard_Cubing
 14.85 sam596
 15.07 topppits
 15.11 austinruler
 15.57 GC1998
 17.46 alphastunz
 24.67 Codegod
 30.91 ryguy3305
*Square-1*(64)

 7.38 Sixstringcal
 8.80 Marcus Siu
 9.43 MLGCubez
 10.02 Kylegadj
 10.26 lejitcuber
 10.41 thecubingwizard
 10.81 Andrew_Rizo
 11.09 Shadowjockey
 11.81 cuberkid10
 12.34 ichcubegern
 13.05 JoXCuber
 13.65 AidanNoogie
 13.91 typo56
 14.27 DGCubes
 14.64 Zach Clark
 15.08 F0ggyB0y
 17.64 trav1
 17.65 sigalig
 18.16 MrKuba600
 18.22 BradenTheMagician
 18.37 Luke Garrett
 18.48 Magdamini
 19.04 BandedCubing101
 20.52 mihnea3000
 21.17 OriginalUsername
 21.67 cubeshepherd
 21.69 Keenan Johnson
 21.97 Ethan Horspool
 22.01 MattP98
 22.37 tJardigradHe
 22.51 whatshisbucket
 23.01 MCuber
 24.22 Underwatercuber
 25.09 WorldoBlocks
 25.13 sam596
 25.71 1samko2345
 26.20 [email protected]
 26.59 carsonjf8
 27.68 OJ Cubing
 30.12 FastCubeMaster
 31.39 Ghost Cuber
 31.42 jancsi02
 33.72 NathanaelCubes
 34.11 tigermaxi
 35.32 Neb
 36.21 bennettstouder
 37.83 Lewis
 37.92 Bubbagrub
 38.30 Mike Hughey
 39.76 begiuli65
 41.87 Bogdan
 43.26 Nicholas Kang
 43.88 miasponseller
 45.37 MusiCuber
 45.55 Glomnipotent
 51.83 fun at the joy
 55.90 Christopher Lai
 1:04.10 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:06.63 Alpha cuber
 1:11.08 abunickabhi
 1:21.07 swankfukinc
 1:21.56 Jacck
 1:37.16 Billabob
 DNF Zeke Mackay
*Skewb*(92)

 2.58 lejitcuber
 3.53 asacuber
 3.67 MLGCubez
 3.87 MrKuba600
 4.26 Magdamini
 4.29 Sean Hartman
 4.38 Kylegadj
 4.41 aaron paskow
 4.44 [email protected]
 4.45 tJardigradHe
 4.48 thecubingwizard
 4.74 TipsterTrickster
 4.74 Luke Garrett
 4.80 cubeshepherd
 4.84 PlatonCuber
 4.94 Marcus Siu
 4.95 MartinN13
 5.05 MattP98
 5.15 frosty_cuber
 5.17 ichcubegern
 5.41 trav1
 5.43 tigermaxi
 5.48 1samko2345
 5.49 Zeke Mackay
 5.50 DhruvA
 5.51 Andrew_Rizo
 5.53 MCuber
 5.56 typo56
 5.78 oliviervlcube
 5.87 Christopher Lai
 5.92 mihnea3000
 5.94 DGCubes
 6.06 Alpha cuber
 6.32 WorldoBlocks
 6.41 OriginalUsername
 6.50 RobinCube
 6.67 Shadowjockey
 6.92 FastCubeMaster
 7.13 Ethan Horspool
 7.19 sam596
 7.35 cuberkid10
 7.44 BradenTheMagician
 7.45 carsonjf8
 7.63 whatshisbucket
 7.64 2017LAMB06
 7.65 T1_M0
 7.80 NathanaelCubes
 7.94 boroc226han
 7.97 JoXCuber
 8.02 Lennon Dorsey
 8.07 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.30 Neb
 8.35 Chris Van Der Brink
 8.37 pga2002
 8.38 ricey
 8.52 MusiCuber
 8.61 jancsi02
 8.62 Keenan Johnson
 8.81 [email protected]
 8.95 fun at the joy
 9.05 rubiks coobs
 9.28 miasponseller
 9.32 ARandomCuber
 9.34 OJ Cubing
 9.67 Ontricus
 9.79 Ghost Cuber
 9.97 Bogdan
 10.17 bennettstouder
 10.26 Bubbagrub
 10.73 Lewis
 10.86 Jonah Jarvis
 12.18 Schmizee
 12.72 GC1998
 13.28 dschieses
 13.32 swankfukinc
 13.34 ganmanchan
 14.33 vilkkuti25
 14.40 V.Kochergin
 14.42 Toothcraver55
 15.37 ryguy3305
 15.58 Mike Hughey
 15.60 Natanael
 16.08 Smudged Cuber
 16.48 begiuli65
 16.56 topppits
 18.01 Codegod
 19.60 Jacck
 20.44 Axel Lönnstedt
 22.70 Brayden Adams
 26.93 MatsBergsten
 27.03 UnknownCanvas
 27.67 Blizzard_Cubing
*Kilominx*(16)

 22.95 cubeshepherd
 34.02 Magdamini
 35.46 ichcubegern
 35.98 OriginalUsername
 36.36 Shadowjockey
 45.28 WorldoBlocks
 49.59 abunickabhi
 50.10 [email protected]
 52.59 swankfukinc
 53.12 Neb
 1:04.40 Billabob
 1:06.23 Lennon Dorsey
 1:09.30 Mike Hughey
 1:42.70 Blizzard_Cubing
 2:14.33 Brayden Adams
 7:45.75 Jacck
*Mini Guildford*(18)

 2:23.04 Jacck
 3:51.21 Hashtagcuber
 4:26.69 Shadowjockey
 4:52.98 ichcubegern
 5:00.03 WorldoBlocks
 5:22.04 OriginalUsername
 5:31.78 cubeshepherd
 6:13.24 BradenTheMagician
 6:18.35 MattP98
 7:00.88 OJ Cubing
 7:07.93 aaron paskow
 7:12.83 swankfukinc
 7:50.90 abunickabhi
 8:25.16 sam596
 9:06.85 [email protected]
 10:00.08 Mike Hughey
 10:33.76 Alpha cuber
 11:31.74 vilkkuti25

*Contest results*

 1147 ichcubegern
 1043 Shadowjockey
 1043 cubeshepherd
 1024 OriginalUsername
 998 mihnea3000
 915 JoXCuber
 909 Sean Hartman
 891 thecubingwizard
 853 lejitcuber
 852 typo56
 851 WorldoBlocks
 843 DGCubes
 816 tJardigradHe
 807 jancsi02
 744 MrKuba600
 741 MCuber
 740 abunickabhi
 738 MLGCubez
 732 cuberkid10
 732 Ethan Horspool
 729 Christopher Lai
 701 DhruvA
 687 Jonah Jarvis
 680 Marcus Siu
 667 MattP98
 666 Keenan Johnson
 661 Luke Garrett
 657 BradenTheMagician
 642 Andrew_Rizo
 639 Ontricus
 635 Jscuber
 631 aaron paskow
 620 Neb
 610 Kylegadj
 607 OJ Cubing
 554 sigalig
 539 trav1
 538 Magdamini
 529 rubiks coobs
 519 begiuli65
 510 sam596
 506 PlatonCuber
 497 Mike Hughey
 493 swankfukinc
 492 [email protected]
 489 AidanNoogie
 482 carsonjf8
 477 NathanaelCubes
 470 1samko2345
 467 Bogdan
 466 Zeke Mackay
 455 obelisk477
 454 Glomnipotent
 449 3x3x5
 440 tigermaxi
 438 miasponseller
 427 Mackenzie Dy
 424 hssandwich
 413 whatshisbucket
 411 asacuber
 402 The Cubinator
 399 ARandomCuber
 393 Chris Van Der Brink
 388 Underwatercuber
 388 BandedCubing101
 387 xyzzy
 384 mrjames113083
 383 boroc226han
 381 MartinN13
 378 2017LAMB06
 365 bennettstouder
 363 Axel Lönnstedt
 360 Alpha cuber
 355 ican97
 351 T1_M0
 349 [email protected]
 344 RobinCube
 342 Jacck
 334 Zach Clark
 332 DumplingMaster
 327 Natanael
 320 Dylan Swarts
 320 F0ggyB0y
 315 Ghost Cuber
 310 yghklvn
 304 Pyra42
 292 frosty_cuber
 277 Toothcraver55
 265 Nicholas Kang
 259 InlandEmpireCuber
 256 Josh5271
 255 austinruler
 243 hubingjushi
 237 KingCobble29
 233 GC1998
 232 Nitheesh fmc
 228 pga2002
 226 topppits
 223 MusiCuber
 220 MatsBergsten
 216 Turkey vld
 214 THowlett
 211 FastCubeMaster
 207 EdubCubez
 203 ganmanchan
 203 Abhi
 201 TipsterTrickster
 185 Blizzard_Cubing
 184 oliviervlcube
 182 Lewis
 180 [email protected]
 178 Deri Nata Wijaya
 167 PotatoesAreUs
 163 vilkkuti25
 161 Schmizee
 160 Lennon Dorsey
 154 G2013
 149 C-srpnt423
 147 SpartanSailor
 146 Petri Krzywacki
 143 V.Kochergin
 140 fun at the joy
 132 jackmaring
 128 Bubbagrub
 127 Brayden Adams
 126 Awesomesaucer
 126 CornerCutter
 125 SpeedCubeReview
 122 dnguyen2204
 121 20luky3
 121 TigaJun
 119 Keroma12
 118 E-Cuber
 116 UnknownCanvas
 115 CuberCuber
 113 audiophile121
 113 pjk
 107 elimescube
 107 Agguzi
 102 Billabob
 99 Waffle Cuber
 98 Statiic
 96 dschieses
 91 Tonehaven
 91 Color Cuber
 88 Tijn Ezendam
 84 Onitofu
 80 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 69 colegemuth
 68 Sixstringcal
 58 Aadil- ali
 58 georgeanderre
 55 ricey
 49 CubingisLife
 44 RUBIXTTAN
 44 ryguy3305
 43 Smudged Cuber
 39 CraZZ CFOP
 38 TasseRasse
 36 Wilhelm
 34 One Wheel
 34 AdrianD
 31 Lux
 29 Marcceello
 28 Codegod
 26 speedcube.insta
 24 Stavya
 22 arbivara
 22 Space
 21 Hashtagcuber
 20 alphastunz
 20 h2f
 19 daan294
 18 RyuKagamine
 8 daniel lin
 6 The Cubing Potato
 4 msansone43


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2018)

OK, so time for the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery. 
This week the lucky place/number is 40. Who can that be?

It's *begiuli65!!*
Congratulations!


----------

